# Nottingham UK - pigeons trapped behind netting



## ASTRAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Firstly this is my first post, so hello to everyone at Pigeon Talk. I decided to join here after searching the web for advice on trapped pigeons, where I read tweetie's post on trapped pigeons.

I have recently moved to the Nottingham City centre and started noticing trapped pigeons on the roof tops outside my window! There's netting covering what appears to be air conditioning units in which the birds are getting under and become trapped. I'm not sure if these units belong to the building where I live or the Ocean City Cantonese Restaurant business near to me. I have sent an email to my building manager to query this, however I very much doubt I will hear from her over the weekend. There looks to be a few dead pigeons out there so this is happening regularly. 

I am finding this to be very disturbing having to look out of my window to see these trapped birds. I was contemplating rescuing them myself, but unfortunatley I cannot get to them safely. Should I contact the Police?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi and welcome

Just so you know someone has seen your post 

Take a look at this link for the time being:

Trapped Pigeons


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi - when I kept seeing trapped pigeons, the website above, that John D has given was set up for me. It's a great site with lots of useful information. If there are any live birds trapped then please contact the RSPCA and the fire service and if they don't take action then let us know and we will ask other bird supporters to make a fuss. If there are no live birds then try the other places suggested, starting with the owners as you are already trying to discover and then your local wildlife officer and council. If still nothing is done, or any more birds die, then try and contact the local press and again let us know so that we can help. Good luck and thank you - and please let us know how it goes. [email protected]


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Astral,

Just to welcome you to the site and thank you for highlighting this problem.

As Tweetie says, do let us know how things are going so we can chip in with phone calls, letters or anything else needed to try and get this mess sorted out in as much of a humane way as possible for these poor birds.
Sometimes it takes a bit of goading towards those concerned before they start taking action.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, if you can figure out which units of the building the ac devices are serving, try making contact with those people too.


----------



## ASTRAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys I found that the netting was the property of the restaurant so I called the RSPCA. When the RSPCA contacted the business the owners said they were aware of the problem and apparently the nets were in place to stop of the birds making nests.

Anyway 4 hours later the RSPCA arrived, however wasn't able to free the birds becuase the restaurant owners claimed that they didn't own the property and were renting so they had to call the landlord for a key to gain access to the roofs. The RSPCA told them that they had to free the birds by the end of the day or at the very latest the following morning. He also said that they had to maintain their net so that the birds couldn't get caught and told them he would be calling back to make sure they got it done.

The good news is that not only did they release the birds they removed the netting too. I guess a member of the RSPCA showing up at their business didn't look very good which i'm sure you can imagine 

Well all in all a good days work. We can only hope it stays that way and no more birds will be trapped. I will be keeping a close eye on them, thanks for the help, Tweetie and Janet. 

Dean.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

WELL DONE !!! 

That is fantastic outcome and to be obtained so quickly has saved many birds a terrible fate.

You certainly have a good RSPCA Inspector on that patch and a big thank you to them.

It sometimes can take a lot of hassling and nagging to even get a visit so when it works , it works well.

Thank you so much Dean for taking this on and I hope you have some nice views of the pigeons from your window in future.

Please do let us know if things change and if you need any help but for now JOB DONE !

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Dean, It is really uplifting to hear your wonderful news and to know that the RSPCA responded which is not always the case. Janet is right, you must have a good Officer on your patch! It would be useful if you could get that persons contact number so if there are any other pigeons that need help you have the contact already.

It would also be useful to find out from your local Police station if they have a Wildlife Crime Officer, or if not ask where the nearest Police Station that does have one so you can contact the Officer if there are any more incidents.The Police will investigate any reports about Wildlife Crime.

Well done you for this fantastic outcome and thank you for helping our lovely feral pigeons.

Best wishes Jayne


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

That's WONDERFUL Dean! Thanks so much for saving the birds. I'm very pleased to hear that the RSPCA and restaurant/landlord took action. This is such a terrible and common problem that is lovely to hear good news. If only this netting was illegal. We will carry on trying! Rachel


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Yay! What a great outcome, and thank you for getting involved.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

That was a pertty intresting linc above. I wonder why they are using netting in the first place? Haven't seen one of these things but I'm certain that a barricade could be made of 2x2's and 1" chicken wire that will outlast the netting and probably not cost a lot more to make. It really shouldn't be rocket science keeping birds out ot air conditioner vents. I use chicken wire for the walls of my chicken pens and my homer loft. The tops are game bird netting on the homer loft and one chicken pen. The chicken wire lasts a lot longer than the netting. Also when heavy snow gets on it and builds up, the netting doesn't hold up very well but the chicken wire does.


----------

